# Classical indian sitar... anyone?



## kingtim

Sometimes it's only indian music that will do it for me... am I too far off for this community?

Check this classical sitar clip out and let me know if I'm crazy:


----------



## Lukecash12

You aren't. Here are some play lists for you:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=77AFA624E94AE327

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=563A936C171C0C9F






http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F53CE42350CB5A42


----------



## Sid James

I've only got Ravi Shankar's EMI recordings in my collection (a two disc set on Gemini). This is probably far from "traditional," but I'm not too hung up on authenticity. Of his works on the two discs, I really like _Morning Love_, which he recorded with flautist Jean-Pierre Rampal & his _Sitar Concerto No. 1, _done with the London Symphony Orchestra under Andre Previn. I remember reading that the latter piece is meant to paint a picture of a day in India, from morning, noon to night. I think he paints a picture of that really well, and I wonder who taught him orchestration, because by my estimation, Shankar did a pretty good job in that department. The _Sitar Concerto No. 2 "A Garland of Ragas"_(done with Zubin Mehta) is also on the set, I have only listened to it once or twice, it seems to be more modernistic than the first. Plus, you don't have Terence Emery's bongos (who was on the first concerto), but I suppose Shankar didn't want to simply do a carbon copy of the first concerto, he wanted to experiment a bit, and perhpas give the sitar a bit more prominence. Anyway, I have enjoyed these two discs immensely. Some people I know hate the sitar's "metallic" sound, same as they hate the harpsichord. But I don't mind, as long as it's in measured doses, and done as well as this...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have several discs by Ravi Shankar that are a bit more "traditional" than the Rampal and Zubin Mehta collaborations that Andre spoke of. I also have Pandit Nikhil Banerjee with Ustad Ali Akbar Khan. Most recently I have several works by the musical group known as Ghazal which includes Kayhan Kalhor and Shujaat Hussain Khan and combines elements of Indian and Persian classical and folk music traditions.


----------



## djpeters

I actually own a sitar, as a guitarist I find it quite easy to get some good sounds on it.
Phillip Glass did a collaboration album with Shankar you might want to find.


----------



## Earthling

I ought to listen to more. I've got an older album of Ravi Shankar in a more traditional mode and also a disc of santur music by Pandit Shiv Kuma Sharma -- both albums are spectacular. 

I know I am listening to it "wrong" but I hear some of these long improvisations that gradually build up to an ecstatic frenzy like some wild jazz jam session (think John Coltrane).


----------



## senza sordino

Sid James said:


> I've only got Ravi Shankar's EMI recordings in my collection (a two disc set on Gemini). This is probably far from "traditional," but I'm not too hung up on authenticity. Of his works on the two discs, I really like _Morning Love_, which he recorded with flautist Jean-Pierre Rampal & his _Sitar Concerto No. 1, _done with the London Symphony Orchestra under Andre Previn. I remember reading that the latter piece is meant to paint a picture of a day in India, from morning, noon to night. I think he paints a picture of that really well, and I wonder who taught him orchestration, because by my estimation, Shankar did a pretty good job in that department. The _Sitar Concerto No. 2 "A Garland of Ragas"_(done with Zubin Mehta) is also on the set, I have only listened to it once or twice, it seems to be more modernistic than the first. Plus, you don't have Terence Emery's bongos (who was on the first concerto), but I suppose Shankar didn't want to simply do a carbon copy of the first concerto, he wanted to experiment a bit, and perhpas give the sitar a bit more prominence. Anyway, I have enjoyed these two discs immensely. Some people I know hate the sitar's "metallic" sound, same as they hate the harpsichord. But I don't mind, as long as it's in measured doses, and done as well as this...


Resurecting an ancient post. I came upon the first sitar concerto on iTunes yesterday. I once had a copy in my hands at the CD shop years ago, but didn't buy it as I wasn't in the financial position to make purchased based on a whim. I chickened out. I wonder if I should now seek out this CD and buy a copy. I prefer physical CDs as opposed to iTunes purchases.

I'd like to listen to the entire piece, but would I want to listen repeatedly? I don't know.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I'd like to listen to the entire piece, but would I want to listen repeatedly? I don't know.


I have been uniformly disappointed by Ravi Shankar's "western" collaborations. Best (for me) to go back to the source.

Lately I have been listening more to similar music on the wooden flute, by Hariprasad Chaurasia. A sample:


----------



## senza sordino

That flute has a lovely sound. I really like the sound of Indian music, but I haven't spent many hours listening.


----------



## KenOC

For straight sitar, this famous recording:






For finding a bit what it's all about:


Chandra & David's Homepagehttp://chandrakantha.comDeepak Raja's world of Hindustani Music http://swaratala.blogspot.com/Indian Dhun: Glossary of Indian Musical Termshttp://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-sangeet/34271-indian-dhun-glossary-indian-musical-terms.htmlIndian Music Glossaryhttp://www.culturalindia.net/indian-music/music-glossary.htmlIntricacies of Indian Classical Music http://www.itcsra.org/sra_raga/sra_raga_index.aspIntroduction to Raaga Yaman



Introduction to Swaras In Indian Classical Music 1



Ravi Shankar on Appreciation of Indian Classical Musichttp://www.ravishankar.org/indian_music.htmlTabla solo with discussion


----------



## DavidA

I went to a Ravi Shankar concert in my youth and really enjoyed it. Alla Rhaka played the tabla. Most enjoyable but I have never been inti Indian music despite quite a number of visits to the country.


----------



## GioCar

KenOC said:


> I have been uniformly disappointed by Ravi Shankar's "western" collaborations. Best (for me) to go back to the source.


I agree, even if his collaboration with Philip Glass was not so bad. 
I never liked Ravi Shankar in those (luckily) few "classical" forms, such as his "concertos".


----------



## millionrainbows

I feel differently about Shankar's Western collaborations.* Tana Mana *is an excellent listen, and has much to offer. Remember *Wonderwall Music? *That was a great album.


----------



## sankalp

The sound that comes out of sitar is the best remedy for me when am off especially if its anoushka..


----------



## sankalp

How about anoushka's Collabration !!


----------

